# Offering Free Custom Banners



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

I just wanted to offer to make (semi-)custom banners for people. I'll use your pictures if you'd like and can design it according to your preferences, although I can't take exact directions.

These are free so I will get to them as time allows. If you'd like to make a donation your banner would have priority.

I can do these in any size, for the most part. I can also do animated banners or buttons.

You can reply here or send me a private message or email. 

Examples:























































All these banners for FMB are free for the taking as long as you don't claim you made them yourself.


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

WOW There fabb


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd love to get one! I was actually about to ask someone (after seeing all of the lovely ones on the other thread) about making me one!

I'll have to get a nice picture of one of my mice, to use first.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

They look great! (I love the 1st one)
I would love one 

I just want a simple one: Windy Hill Mousery

I like the size of the 2nd banner.

Picture wise, any of these (feel free to crop, adjust,etc to make one work):

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a352/marebear07/Pets/Mice/IMG_5170.jpg
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a352/marebear07/Pets/Mice/IMG_5329.jpg
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a352/marebear07/Pets/Mice/IMG_5465.jpg
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a352/marebear07/Pets/Mice/IMG_5377.jpg


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Those are excellent banners! If I didn't make my own, I'd definitely hit you up! You should charge. lol


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

lol, you can charge just after mine


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Woot woot!! Sorry it took so long. I've been a busy bee! hehe

Let me know if you like it, please.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I love it!
Thanks so much


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

That is pretty awesome. I'm jealous of your talent. Mine always look so plain.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Yay! Thanks guys. I just play around with things til it looks presentable. I never really know what I'm doing.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I think you have a natural eye for design. I've taken many design classes and some of mine are still uglier than yours.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Sometimes I do and sometimes I don't. haha That is what makes photoshop so awesome. If you do something stupid and mess it up, you can just erase the layer and start from that point again without having to re-do the whole thing.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Can you make this: http://i50.tinypic.com/11gue82.jpg into a banner?  

My mousery 'theme' colours are green and black, I don't have a website.
But you could include text about what I breed. Rexes, fuzzies, texels, and brindles.
The name of the mousery is 'Eccentric Evolution'. Can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

It only took me forever. 

Hope you like it!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh gosh! Too cool! I love the diagonal text!!!


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)




----------

